# The final purge



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

I separated from my EX three years ago, and remarried 11 mos. ago. Husband and I are finally merging households and I just got rid of the last of the junk I was dragging around from my previous marriage.

I'm not talking about the kids' stuff, and there's a lot of that. lol I'm talking about the last of the wedding gifts, tons of antique kitchen ware, collectibles we amassed together, some furniture and gifts I received from his family. I don't know why I was holding on to a lot of it, but I'm gonna make some money on craigslist. lol

It feels good to finally get all of the last reminders out of the house.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Hee! If you're in Austin, let me know what you got!


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

So cool to read this. I'm stoked about the idea of getting to where you are one day. I'm very early in dating but this reaffirms to me that life good on. 

Good for you! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

OK, so I'm getting excited at some of the things I actually have. lol

My former MIL was the kind of person who expressed her love through gifts, so she was constantly giving us stuff. She also has a bit of a shopping problem, lots of disposable income and time, and her sister owned an antique store for years. All that adds up to several hundreds of dollars worth of stuff I'm realizing I've been sitting on. :smthumbup:

I've been sitting here on ebay and google searching out some of these items. 

I have a bowl from the 1960s that is going for $150 on ebay! One freaking bowl! And it's even ugly. :rofl:


----------

